# The starting point of all philosophy



## dfens (May 10, 2017)

The absolute starting point of all philosophy is the knowledge that the human mortality rate is 100%.  Everything else flows from that simple, but necessary, understanding.

Does this mean that modern physicians, politicians, business people etc. are defective as philosophers?  Absolutely it does!  Because the modern world convinces you otherwise, that it's possible to live forever, and therefore the modern world destroys the foundation of all philosophy.

Just something to think about as you reflect on why everything seems to have gone to hell.  Quite simply, nobody thinks they are mortal anymore.  As a result, people's ability to think is diminished, and their egos are expanded without limit.  They are existing in a flow of food, work, and entertainment, without end, a circuit that keeps them going forever.  We live in a world of too many arrogant humans who think they are gods.


----------



## Unkotare (May 10, 2017)

Oh brother....


----------



## Moonglow (May 10, 2017)

dfens said:


> The absolute starting point of all philosophy is the knowledge that the human mortality rate is 100%.  Everything else flows from that simple, but necessary, understanding.
> 
> Does this mean that modern physicians, politicians, business people etc. are defective as philosophers?  Absolutely it does!  Because the modern world convinces you otherwise, that it's possible to live forever, and therefore the modern world destroys the foundation of all philosophy.
> 
> Just something to think about as you reflect on why everything seems to have gone to hell.  Quite simply, nobody thinks they are mortal anymore.  As a result, people's ability to think is diminished, and their egos are expanded without limit.  They are existing in a flow of food, work, and entertainment, without end, a circuit that keeps them going forever.  We live in a world of too many arrogant humans who think they are gods.


At my age I enjoy all the business adverts that tell me I will live forever with a good life insurance policy for my impending death and the final expense burial policies..


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 10, 2017)

dfens said:


> The absolute starting point of all philosophy is the knowledge that the human mortality rate is 100%.  Everything else flows from that simple, but necessary, understanding.
> 
> Does this mean that modern physicians, politicians, business people etc. are defective as philosophers?  Absolutely it does!  Because the modern world convinces you otherwise, that it's possible to live forever, and therefore the modern world destroys the foundation of all philosophy.
> 
> Just something to think about as you reflect on why everything seems to have gone to hell.  Quite simply, nobody thinks they are mortal anymore.  As a result, people's ability to think is diminished, and their egos are expanded without limit.  They are existing in a flow of food, work, and entertainment, without end, a circuit that keeps them going forever.  We live in a world of too many arrogant humans who think they are gods.



Humanity really went astray with this male dominator god business that got vomited up in the middle east.  All male dominator god religions are patriarchal  authoritarian systems requiring the subjugation of human beings and the Catholic Church was the first global multinational corporation.  Go back and read the Papal Bulls of the 1500s calling for the extermination of indigenous peoples of the "new world" and the waging of war for the souls of the heathens.

We live in this colonial authoritarian society. It arrived on this land mass from another land it had already rolled over after brutally subjugating the tribes of Europe. Then it “discovered” this “new world”, eradicated the people present, took over the land, imported slaves from Africa, and colonized this land mass, also for the pleasure of a male dominator god and his most affluent well connected adherents, to the detriment of society at large. “New world”, same disease; material gluttony and an inability to understand one’s biological place in the natural world. But alas, the world has so much natural wealth to be horded, the peasants be damned, let them eat cake. And the expansion continues, others must be vilified in the minds of the masses, oh thy name sweet Capitalism.  And we still leverage the military for global expansion and empire rationalized through a male dominator god perceptual reality.


----------



## PK1 (May 10, 2017)

*The starting point of all philosophy ...*

... is language & logic.
Apparently, the OP lacks the 2nd L.


----------



## task0778 (May 11, 2017)

You pop out of the womb and somebody smacks you on the ass and you ask yourself what the hell is going on here.   And you got through life trying to figure out the answer.   That is the starting point of philosophy.


----------

